# New to the Pensacola area and NEED to catch fish



## Iron Tosser (Feb 21, 2009)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>I have moved here from Southern California due in part to Joining the Navy. I grew up with different gear and techniques of fishing from here. I would like some good advice on tackle and general areas for: Cobia, Cuda, Reds, Trout, Sheepshead, Snapper. I am not here to steel anyones secrets, just some info would be nice. I will be renting skiffs out of sherman Cove Marina. I was told that this forum may be a better help.Thank you in adavance. Mike </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

hey mike go to the outcast sale on saturday and sit and listen to the free seminars. they will help you. all the poeple are local. you will learn alot. good luck!

scot


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Welcome to Paradise! The search function ("search PFF" up at the top) will give you MUCHO PLENTY info!


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

I agree with Reel Happy. Make sure you go to the outcast sale this weekend. You couldn't have pick a better time to post. 

Welcome to the PFF and beware. A report without pixs is worthless. :letsdrink

Thanks for serving and even though I'm no expert I may have a spot open every know and then. Mostly bottom bump, I can't catch crap in the bay.


----------



## FishAddict (Feb 2, 2009)

Thank you for your service. Watch the reports here, you can learn a lot about what is biting from them. You are going to need a few quality spinning outfits if you don't already have them. Things will be bustin' loose in severalweeks.


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Here's one fish you probaly won't catch, their almost extinct!!


----------

